# What would you call this?



## Cercidi (Nov 8, 2011)

I started this just a week ago by collecting some small aquarium plants from our aquariums and planted them at the bottom. Today I got some tiny orchid species, a Tillandsia and I-cant-remenber-all the names wich I tied slightly on driftwoods with the moss. Tank is about 70-litre (17 gallon or so). What is this called? There is no waterpart, no animals, some aquarium plants, some "dryland" plants. Vivarium? Riparium? 

So far all aquatic plants has been really fine, so Im quite excited what will happen in the future. If you look carefully, there is a small white Phaleonopsis-hybrid flowering.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Terrarium/Vivarium?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Terrarium, and a nice one too!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If it's got no water feature, it's a terrarium. Vivarium is a catchall term for any continer people keep living things in, so that would also be acceptable, but not very specific.

Whatever you call it, though, it's pretty cool!


----------

